# Empusa Pennata L1



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 29, 2011)

A nymph that just hatched.....






















thanks Paul!!!!!!


----------



## mantidbeetle (Jun 29, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 29, 2011)

I just bought an ooth from Vulcain, and now I got some nymphs, I hope I can breed them


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol.. u already got a customer.. hahahaha


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have a cold winter where you live?...I am curious to know if you can homebreed this species...I once suggested the use of a fridge but I have been told that it would not work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 29, 2011)

Here our winter is not as cold as where you live or as US, but I think I can keep them outside from 4°C to -1 °C


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute! Like an Idolo but without the plates on the back and arms.


----------



## Vulcain (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

Nice pics ;-)

I'm happy for you.

5-10°C is better not below 0°C

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## Precarious (Jun 30, 2011)

Adorable! Someday I'll raise some of these.


----------



## Christoph Röhrs (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

4°C to -1 °C is much too cold! 10-15°C is the ideal temperarue and only for the subadult Nymphs. The other stadiums they need a temperature about 30°C+.

You're a little bit late with a hatch in July. Normally the're beginning to hatch in May or end of April. They're growing up verry fast an moulted in september to subadult. Than you must begin with the rainy season and reduce the temperature and also the sunshine hours (most important). They stop with eat and pause until to march.

Greetings

Chris


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jul 1, 2011)

that low temps are at night, also I can keep them inside with no warming devices, but any aditional information is welcome, like the sunshine hours.... could you explain that ? please

saludos


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 1, 2011)

Now I have some nymphs at L4!!!, they are getting so beautiful, but now I´m beggining to concern about the cold period... is it necesary??, what happend if I dont give them that cold period?, I read a post of ABbuggin, and if my english is right, He didn´t give that cold period, and seems He could mate his Empusas.

ABbuggin Post

and based on that post, I think The pics of a nymph I took today are from a female!!





















saludos


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2011)

they look good! good job!


----------



## Vulcain (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi !

Nice pictures, really !

It's a female on your picture.

Me, I find L1 in June or July, the fist adults are end April and May. They know cold weather in subsub and sub adult, sometimes before  

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## twolfe (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a cool looking mantis species.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Nov 23, 2011)

now I´m not sure about the instar of my Empusas.... but I took these pics today to a male.


----------



## agent A (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice looking male!


----------



## gripen (Nov 23, 2011)

i love these guys! i would pay a fortune to have some!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ooh! They make cute babies!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have always wanted these...... :blush:


----------



## Precarious (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Nov 24, 2011)

if I´m right... I have 3 females and 5 males...... I hope I can mate them.


----------



## gripen (Feb 10, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2012)

yea, whats ahappenin?


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 11, 2012)

I do not breed this species although it is easily available...I have been told so many times that without a cold period they just die or hardly pass the adult stage.

I am also curious to know what happened...I guess they just died.

But if someone know how to captivebreed those small devils I will try myself this summer.


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

please do. and get some to the US!


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> I do not breed this species although it is easily available...I have been told so many times that without a cold period they just die or hardly pass the adult stage.
> 
> I am also curious to know what happened...I guess they just died.
> 
> But if someone know how to captivebreed those small devils I will try myself this summer.


I don't think this is entirely true? A few years ago i had this species. Out of ten, seven made it to adulthood with out much of a problem. I never gave them a cold period. There were a couple with messed up wings, but for the most part all healthy. Sadly all seven turned out to be females.  My only male miss molted to sub-adult. The adults are beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 13, 2012)

Still have 4, 3 males and 1 female, they haven´t molt since september, one male is thin, the rest seems to be in good shape. They have been at room temperature, so Temperatures have been from 6°C to 18 °C in December/january, I try to feed them with domestic flies (they love flying food  ), Some nymphs just died, one died cause (I think) I were on vacations for 5 or 6 days, the rest I don´t know why.

The female seems to be the hungriest of all, one male (The thin one) just catch a fly, eats a bit, and then drops the fly. I try to feed them from time to time.

I used to mist water, but they run away from the water, so I stoped misting water, but last week I took them outside my home, it was raining, and two of them started to drink the water. the other two never drank.

Later I´ll take some pics to all together.

saludos


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope you could breed them.



ismart said:


> I don't think this is entirely true? A few years ago i had this species. Out of ten, seven made it to adulthood with out much of a problem. I never gave them a cold period. There were a couple with messed up wings, but for the most part all healthy. Sadly all seven turned out to be females.  My only male miss molted to sub-adult. The adults are beautiful! :wub:


Ok.Good to know this.Dry climate?


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah when is not rainning like these days, we are at 30 to 40 % of RH


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> I hope you could breed them.
> 
> Ok.Good to know this.Dry climate?


Yes, They were kept close to 100F during the day. 70F at night. I only misted them at night when the lights went out. I never misted them directly. They would freak out badly!


----------



## Vulcain (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm very happy you still have nymphs alive !

Chris lost this stock  

When they are adults, temperature of 30-35° C no problem, it's better for mating

A lot available for April, be patient lol. And the _Rhombodera basalis_, still have ?

Just like :












Best regards


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful mantis.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Mar 8, 2012)

I only have now one male oand one female, both are subadults, molted last week, it´s so crazy how.... with the warm weather they molted with only one day of difference!!!.

The Pics are from the Male.

saludos


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow. OK, one more WOW!

Lovely creatures. Nice work.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 12, 2012)

great photos MG.

Harry


----------

